# Beer Koozie for your Tees



## peregrinegolfin (Jul 15, 2014)

Want a beer koozie for your Tees? Peregrine Golf has launched a Kickstarter campaign for Tee Koozies. Never look for a tee again! Go to Kickstarter and type in Tee Koozie!


----------

